# Filing Aluminum



## NelsonFlashlites (Sep 14, 2005)

I know that on filing most metals, you only file on the push stroke, and lift on the pull. I heard somewhere (don't remember where) what on aluminum and other soft metals, you drag the file on the pull stroke and that helps clean the file. Can anyone shed some light :candle: on this? Thanks.


----------



## savumaki (Sep 14, 2005)

I have filed a lot of alluminum and mangaese and always found that a good sharp file with light pressure on the push stroke with the occasionl 'knock' to clean it works best, IMHO*.

*Karl


----------



## Silviron (Sep 14, 2005)

I usually use some jewelers burr lubricant when filing just about any metal. Not sure exactly what is in it, it is a waxy substance more like paraffin than the normal beeswax that a lot of jewelers use.

I also use it for tapping... works as well if not better than Tap Magic or other liquid cutting lubes.... and isn't messy.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Sep 14, 2005)

How to file materials is based on the type of file used, or pattern of ridges etc used to cut. I have files that it doesn't matter the direction as they are a diamond cut to them and other files only work one direction. With aluminum some files would need to be carded or cleaned often, perhaps even a stiff wire brush would help to pull the soft metal out of the file. For touching up emery cloth or a fingernail file works better you can get them at dollar stores.


----------



## Anglepoise (Sep 14, 2005)

NelsonFlashlites said:


> I know that on filing most metals, you only file on the push stroke, and lift on the pull. I heard somewhere (don't remember where) what on aluminum and other soft metals, you drag the file on the pull stroke and that helps clean the file. Can anyone shed some light :candle: on this? Thanks.



What you are describing is called "Draw Filing". It can give a very flat and smooth result in aluminium and other metals.

You hold the file in both hands and then draw it to wards you. The file is about 90° to the work piece. Works best when the work piece is smaller in thickness then the file is wide.

An example of draw filing would be to clean an edge after cutting with a hacksaw. A very worthwhile skill to learn.


----------



## Vee3 (Sep 17, 2005)

You can drag the file back without lifting it on any material, but the life of the file will be shortened, even on aluminum. It has to do with the geometry of the teeth. They are designed to cut only in one direction (I've been working in machine shops for 25 years and have never heard of a file that cuts in both directions). Pulling a file backwards across the workpiece does clear the chips somewhat, but also rolls the cutting edges of the teeth foreward/upward, dulling the file. Same goes for draw filing. You still have to have the file oriented so that the cutting teeth are pointing towards you or it won't cut well and will wear prematurely.

Simple blackboard chalk is often used on files to help keep them from loading. For some fine work, I use powdered graphite. It has the same effect as chalk and also acts as a lubricant.


----------



## NewBie (Sep 17, 2005)

Vee3 said:


> Simple blackboard chalk is often used on files to help keep them from loading. For some fine work, I use powdered graphite. It has the same effect as chalk and also acts as a lubricant.



I'll second the comment on chalk...


----------



## Phil_B (Sep 19, 2005)

What VEE3 said. We use chalk this side of the pond too. you might want to adjust the size of the teeth (T.P.I.) to the job in hand. Lots of metal to come off? Use the coarsest fileyou can that keeps at least 3-4 teeth on the work peice, not so much, then less pressure on and a finer file. Nothing wrong with finishing with emery either,especially on soft stuff like ally.
As stated, draw filing works just nice, especially when you need a square edge to stay true.
Sometimes you'll notice some ally is worse for "galling up" in your tool teeth, this is easy to spot before you machine, assuming you want strength.
If you hold the workpiece in your fingertips,gently tap it with a screwdriver handle, softer ally alloys just sound like a dull thud, nice strong (aircraft etc) alloys ring like a bell.
These alloys always file better too.Better finish, but more work.
Sorry, long answer, short message!


----------

